# Jason's Journal!!



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Well everybody else is ahving an attempt at this and now i am moving forward a lot in my body building as i have passed my doormans licence so want to push myself up to 16 stone. Attached is a pic of me from a few years ago so you can see how skinny i used to be.

My current cycle is sus, dec then masterbolan. however i may add some anabol into this as well.

When i get time i'll psot my diet up as i have a weekly diet so it will take a while to put it all up.

*Current stats*

Height: 5 ft 11

Weight: 13 stone 2 lbs

Chest: 41"

Arms: 16"

Waist: 32"

Legs: a skinny 24"

Calves: 17"

As you can see i need a lot of work on my legs. It wasnt until a year ago that i started working legs at all.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

i forgot to say, as per my pic, i used to be a bit of a chav as well. I apologise for my past


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

just found a bit of paper with my stats froma few years ago when i first started gyming.

when i wrote this i was.....

9 stone 1lb

chest: 32"

waist: 29"

arms: 11" (oh dear)

from what i remember i was flaring my muscles as much as possible as well


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow, youve made a lot of progress!

is a doorman like a bouncer or security guard?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Good luck, you look too pretty to be a doorman


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

yeah like a bouncer or in club security basically and yes WRT i get that a lot lol. old pic though and the years havent served me too well lol


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Today was chest and bi's, have decided to go light and high reps on chest for a while to sculpt out good definition. I found it sooooo much easier doing light weight and high reps which means my endurance must be good.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

back and tri's day today, starting pushing harder again on my back as ive been a bit slack.

romanion deadlifts, single arm bent over rows, bent over rows suppinated and pronated, lat pull downs

heavy weights felt good today, loved it


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

thought i would post to let people know how im getting on, had lost almost a stone after my holiday but already put almost half a stone back on, the dbol is making me look a lot bigger than i am though. finished one cycle short cycle the other day and now going through PCT but only having a few week break as the cycle was short and then moving onto a masterbolan cycle. Hopefully aiming for 14 stone but lower bf%


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Started this and then did nothing with it so thought i should update it, i was 13 stone 2lbs when i started this and now i am up to 13 stone 10lbs so a nice 8 lb gains but also dropped a couple of % bf as well so not too bad. Training is not as hardcore as it used to be as i am now going day on day off but it is working well. I will upload some new pics tonight so people can see my gains


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Right about time i actually got on this journal, still havent had pics updated, will leave that until the end of this bulking cycle now.

The journal has gone from a general journal to My Journey to first Competition.

I decided that i want to suceed to some level in one last sport before i get too old and give up on competitive sports, i went far in martial arts and rugby so now i thought id put my passion towards the gym into something.

I am competing next year into the great yarmouth FITTA bodybuilding comp. its a local but popular comp and i will hopefully progress from here


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

so where am i at now?

Currently sitting at 14 stone and 12% bf, 5 ft 10 i am on a bulking cycle consuming 4000 cals a day and taking test 350 and deca. This will be a 20 week cycle taking me towards the end of the year. by this point i hope to be at around 14stone 8lbs after PCT so hoping to keep 8lbs and not raise my bf more than 2%

from here i will move into a general cutting phase where i will slowly cut my carbs down week by week and up my CV.

From there its the main cutting cycle 12 weeks prior to contest. I am considering an AAS here mixed with a daily dose of 120mcg of CLEN. will review that nearer the time based on my condition.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Any experienced users input and advice would be much appreciated for sure


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Can't offer any advice but I'll be watching your journal


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Have you lost an inch in height mate?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

no i just always thought i was 5ft 11 but realised a while back that im actually not, im 5ft 10.5 lol. ill try to remember to keep the journal updated.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

today is chest, will be working this hard and a lot of isolaating the chest trying not to bring the shoulders into play too much as my shoulders have grown quicker than my chest making my chest look out of proportion


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

What excersizes will you be doing to isolate chest?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Wildbill said:


> What excersizes will you be doing to isolate chest?


i try and go for a few fixed weight machines like the chest press and smith machine, this way i can aline my body to take as much tension off the shoulders as possible


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Ok update time, the chest workout the other day was good, the pumped chest look was the proportions i want when relaxed so i dont think im far off. Today i was on shoulders and tris. Just took it easy on shoulders today and will until my chest catches up. tri's i gave a good blast but still not feeling i worked them hard enough


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh and also it is now week 5 of my current cycle of 2ml test 350 EW and 1ml Deca 250. this is same as my last cycle plus Deca, liking whats starting to come of the Deca it seems to be working well in this cycle for me, would reccomend this and its an easy 1 x 3ml injection EW, so not much pinning and nice gains


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

I thought i would just update with the meal i made today as it was mega tasty. usually im quite simplistic on my meals for work but i was getting a bit bored of just chicken and rice so i thought i would add to it to spice things up and it was a lot nicer.

See below

Brown Rice

2 large chicken breasts, shredded add mixed with a touch of light soy sauce for flavour

Red pepper finely diced

broccolli

baby sweetcorn

Spring onion

mix it all together, leave to cool, then refrigerate over night. nice little meal that tastes good


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Sounds tasty that. I need some new idea for my meats.. :confused1:


for steak if you can find wholemeal noodles, cook these in water with a bit of leak and onion to add flavour to the water. add some veggies and steak. nice healthy nutricious meal


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

also chicken cubes with red sweet potato cubes and some onion is good


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

chilisi said:


> I need to stop being so ****ing lazy mate. Thats my problem. Then I sit there and moan about the same old meal again.. :whistling:


yeah it does require a bit of effort but if you buy loads of fresh foods it kinda makes you cook as you dont want to waste the food. i usually cook the night before and refridgerate it so i dont have to faff about in the mornings


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Preparing for the next day is a good option.


lol im guessing that means you dont?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

yeah tell me about it, hense why i have a lot of shakes each day so i dont have to eat as much whole foods!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

loving this cycle to be honest, appetie is good, gains are good, GB products leave no pip, my injections are perfect. I think i can gain and keep a lot from this cycle to be honest so not sure if i should extend it from 15 to 20 weeks to maximise gains as this maybe my last cycle other than clen before competition


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

chilisi said:


> If your still gaining well at that point, why not.


good point! I need to re-evaluate my physique towards week 12 i think and see where i want to go. i was going to go for begginers catergory (this comp doesnt split weight cats) but im thinking realistically i hope to enter at about 13 and a half stone 6% bf which if you base purely on stats rather than physique thats quite far above the standard of the beginner section.

Begginers are usually entering this comp at about 12 stone which if my physique IS up to scratch it wouldn't be the right competion. So i may enter First timers which attracts a higher standard of competitors


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

chilisi said:


> It's something that will have to be decided at the time I think?
> 
> I'm trying to fit a show in somewhere. Prob next year now.
> 
> You looking forward to it..?


yeah definately, its a new experience for me and gives me goals. Already thinking about what music etc. Where abouts in the UK are you? any decent shows near you?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Latest pic, have lost a bit of size but lost bodyfat, so overall gained lean muscle

memem.bmp


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Latest Pics


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Just thought I would update this journal, I'm currently 8 weeks and 5 days away from show.

Body fat was checked yesterday and I'm sitting dead on 9% bf and 14stone 4lbs so miles ahead of where I expected to be at this point so I am very happy.

Quads have come a long way in the last 6 months, heavy and deep has been so beneficial and they are now looking in proportion to the upper body.

Been to a few clubs practicing posing and got most poses in the bag accept lat spread which I'm having a lot of problems with but still time to get this sorted.

Have written my posing routine out and will start practicing this soon


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Does anyone know what amount of adex I should run pre contest. 1mg or 2mg?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

.....


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Some latest pics, taken at 12 weeks out, now 7 weeks out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Although I'm getting no response to my journal i thought I would up date it in a bit more detail so maybe it can be help for other first time competitors.

I'm now 5 weeks out and not quite where I want to be body fat wise although muscle has held well and I have gained a bit. Because I am not where I want to be I have reduced my carbs ever so slightly from 250grams a day down to 200 grams. I managed to cut 30grams alone by switching to a low carb protein shake.

I am also upping my morning fasted cardio from 25 mins to 35mins and my post weights cardio from 20mins to 40mins and upping clen dosage by 40mcgs. Over the next two weeks I will evaluate how this is working and decide wether to tweak it further.

My cardio days are remaining unaffected and I hit abs on these two cardio days.

How I am feeling?

Ups and downs really, this is my first show so getting the diet right has been hard work but luckily I have a successful natural bodybuilder who has been helping me a bit with this. None the less because of the drop in carba and increase in cv which I am not used to, I do feel quite nackered. Some days I am in bed and heading to sleep by 9pm, sounds all well and good but my sleep has been broken.

Training?

Me and my training partner decided to ignore any fancy training regimes and stick to the basics. Our split is a five day split

Chest

Back and hams

Shoulders

Arms

Quads and calves

We usually aim for 5 exercises per muscle group and 2-3 sets of ten reps, nice and simple. Lifting as heavy as possible.

The last week before the show we do plan to change this to an upper body/lower body split, this week will be nothing but maintenence.

Usually we aim for 3-4 heavy lifting exercises and one to two isolation exercises, depending on the muscle group.

My cv consists of either the stepper or the cross trainer and nothing else.

Supplementation?

What supplements have I been using. Quite a few really....

Protein shake low carb

Normal protein shake

Casein protein shake

Bcaa powder

Intra work out bcaa/eaa drink

Pre work out jack3d

Creatine

Dextrose

Melatonin

Sports multi vit tabs

I am now dropping the jack3d and creatine though, I get all my supplements through either bodybuildingwarehouse or myprotein.

Other prep stuff?

Well I got my trunks ages ago so i could practice posing in them, I got them from fitclothing.co.uk which is perry cricks store and I would definitely use him again because his service was amazing. For posing I am lucky enough to have the uk amateur natural champion mark claxton who has helped me out a great deal and taken me to some bnbf London clubs which have greatly helped with my posing. For new competitors I would say make sure you start learning to pose well in advance as its not easy learning to do them properly and make the most of practicing them in the winter whilst it's cooler 

My tanning products I am a bit stuck on, I have some dream tan which I have been told by a few people is fine if you apply it properly but I am also thinking jan tana is a better option and I have found the whole kit for £46. Also I will be competing in a couple of ukbff comps this year which do not allow dream tan so it maybe better for me to get some experience applying it properly.

Well that's my update, I'm 5 weeks out and next pics will be show day pics, I hope to do amazing and I thank allthe experienced members on here who have helped me out. If you are thinking of competiting all I would say is make sure you have the mental focus and don't expect it to be a walk in the park. It has it's downs but the reward of being in the best shape of your life is worth it!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Toby1 said:


> Mate, you are in a different world to me (so much more advanced it's scary) but even a newb like me can see you are looking awesome. Keep doing whatever your doing lol. I'm going to take a few mins to read back over your old posts to get some tips
> 
> keep the posts (and pics) coming as well - they are really informative. Good luck mate...


Cheers bud, much appreciated

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

in all honesty i'd use dream tan if you can get away with it, check marks pictures from last year i only put one coat on him for that


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Kristian was being a d1ck saying it's the worst tan ever and to only listen to him when I told a guy about using dream tan but mark said the same as u. He said he will put it on for me and if done correctly it can be fine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Also I really want to avoid a smooth look as I don't think I will be as low bf as I originally anticipated. Can dream tan not give a smooth look? Have u tried jan tana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I've only used jan tana, I put robs show tan on for the finals (sounds like I like touching men with tan lol!)

Which seemed a little like jan tana it really is much more hassle than DT I wish I could've used it for ukbff shows

I'd go for dream tan, mark knows how to apply it and has used it loads so stick with what he knows

Doubt it'll make you look smooth that's down to overall conditioning, applying too much glaze with jan tana is what makes ya look smooth and shiny!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

I think I'll go with that then as it's cheaper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Was speaking to Matt about you today mate, didn't realise you had used wensum before I knew recognised you somewhere


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah only like twice tho when my ex used to go there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Is Matt still slagging me off?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> Is Matt still slagging me off?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah that was me   lol. Nah he was saying how far you have come since then and the size you've put on. He can still bloody talk for England though!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Ok guys and gals, 12 days out now, body fat has dropped a fair bit in the last few weeks, still no where near where I wanted to be but I'm off now til show so will be uppin the cardio hoping to lose another 2lbs and then with the water gone hopefully will look respectable.

Changed how i was doing things slightly. I upped my carbs by 50grams a day but upped my cardio by half hour a day and felt a lot better.

Before I was just starving myself and felt half dead. Definitely personally do not reccomend starving the body

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stallion23 (Apr 18, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> Ok guys and gals, 12 days out now, body fat has dropped a fair bit in the last few weeks, still no where near where I wanted to be but I'm off now til show so will be uppin the cardio hoping to lose another 2lbs and then with the water gone hopefully will look respectable.
> 
> Changed how i was doing things slightly. I upped my carbs by 50grams a day but upped my cardio by half hour a day and felt a lot better.
> 
> ...


Good advice this one....it is never easy to find the balance cardio-food..you have found yours which is not easy and you learnt for next time.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Soooooo 3 days to go until my first comp and I'm bricking it :/

I haven't managed to get near as low bf as I hoped, now on second day of backwards carb load, 200g carbs today and 100g tomorrow, felt good to have a decent amount of carbs in me yesterday that was for sure but not so good looking smooth. Took a pic this morning of my abs as they are where I hold the most bf......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

good luck for the comp mate


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Ok so now dehydrating via means of red wine and glycerine, less than 24 hours until show now.

I haven't made my food for tomorrow yet as I'm basing these meals on how I look tomorrow, high fats if I'm already looking full or higher carbs if I need to look fuller.

Just want to thank all that have helped me along the way and if you have any last minute tips they are welcomed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Not sure if I may have gone a bit ott on the after show junk food 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

good luck mate all the best and enjoy yourself today


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi guys and gals, well I came 3rd out of 13 I think it was in my class so happy that I got a trophy and a podium spot. Unfortunately I've been told my numerous people including second places friends that I should have been second and a close running for 1st but I knew the judging wasn't amazing at this show before hand and I'm just happy the dieting is all over and now I can bulk again for a couple of months before dieting again for ukbff stars of tomorrow in November or perhaps the novice nabba Britain finals although what I've seen of the judging between the two.... I prefer ukbff. A few pics below, I'm still waiting for the good ones 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

nice one pal, few cheeky celebration drinks then


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

congrats mate well done!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

will-uk said:


> nice one pal, few cheeky celebration drinks then


Yup and a junk food binge last night 

My god it's so much fun on stage, makes the hard work worthwhile

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

welldone mate looks like you"ve worked very hard for that.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks buddy, yeah was a lot of hard work, can't wait for stars of tomorrow in November now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Just had a read through this journal mate, pitty i didnt see it before to give you a bit of encouragement.

Well done on third.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

DILLZ said:


> Just had a read through this journal mate, pitty i didnt see it before to give you a bit of encouragement.
> 
> Well done on third.


No worries, I see you are from bedford? Will you be at the ukbff in a few weeks?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> No worries, I see you are from bedford? Will you be at the ukbff in a few weeks?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will be indeed, i wont be competeing though just spectating few of my pals are competeing.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

DILLZ said:


> I will be indeed, i wont be competeing though just spectating few of my pals are competeing.


Me neither, my friend is competing. You will have to look out for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Some more pics

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

12 days from muscle talk Bedford and I need to get to 83kg, despite all the worrying I'm already down to 84kg and still a bit of water to shift.

I now begin pushing in some natural diuretics slowly but increasing closer to show. Expecting to weigh in at 82kg on the day which will be 1kg under what I need to be to enter the classic category

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I think you will do better in the classics with your physique than the Yarmouth mate

Much better venue in Bedford too, just watch the little gaps in the stage nipping your toes  lol


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

OJay said:


> I think you will do better in the classics with your physique than the Yarmouth mate
> 
> Much better venue in Bedford too, just watch the little gaps in the stage nipping your toes  lol


You attending the bedford event on the 26th? If so me to.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Nah mate competed in classic last year and taking full year off to grow

Also know if I goto a show I'll wanna compete and will start dieting lol


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Ok I'm down to my last week before show, I'm 83.2kg in the morning now, want to get to 82kg by Sunday to allow food for the morning. Should be able to do this with all the water falling off and maybe another lb or maybe 2lbs of bodyfat to go by then

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Looking good mate. Well done on placing 3rd on your firsat show! You looked better than 2nd IMO.


I've heard that from so many people now, nabba judges are poor IMO, looking forward to seeing what ukbff ones are like

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Who won the guy in blue trunks?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Coming along ok but I've done things a little differently this time and I'm holding a little more water so it's harder to see, this will drop off tho.

The guy in blue pants came second, the guy in the middle came first, I wasn't impressed with 1st places legs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> Coming along ok but I've done things a little differently this time and I'm holding a little more water so it's harder to see, this will drop off tho.
> 
> The guy in blue pants came second, the guy in the middle came first, I wasn't impressed with 1st places legs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What weight group was this? The guy in blue looks about 10kg heavier than everyone else lol...I know what you mean about 1st place from behind his little legs and bum look like a kids haha! And I wouldn't say you're even far behind in development upper body either if at all!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> What weight group was this? The guy in blue looks about 10kg heavier than everyone else lol...I know what you mean about 1st place from behind his little legs and bum look like a kids haha! And I wouldn't say you're even far behind in development upper body either if at all!


It wasn't weight classed at this show, it's local to me so I choose it as I could have good support in which I did, we had a few lads from our gym competing so must have had almost a hundred people cheering me on. It also has the chance of qualifying for the nabba novice finals for height class which I did qualify for.

Yeah I didnt think my upper body was far off 1st place but I did think he was a little better, I was hoping my legs would edge me over him and then I came 3rd so I wasnt even that close to coming first lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Update:

Ok well I'm less than 2days away from stepping on stage now, I wasn't getting down to my weight so I have been going keto for the past few days. Weighed myself this morning and I'm down to 83.4kg and I need to be under 83kg. I'm going to keto tomorrow as well just so I am safely under the weight and 2 keto meals before weigh in, after that it's a carb up before show.

I'm all packed up and ready to avoid any extra stress so just the jan tana and shaving to do now.

I'll update once more tomorrow and then let you know how it all went

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good luck mate


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Any pre comp pics mate?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

At this point I really cannot be bothered to get up and take any. Just lying down drinking water now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Quick update before I go to bed, jan tana is all on now, went for the high def jan tana kit and really liking it. Baggy clothes all set for car journey tomorrow, 500ml water in fridge and two carb dense meals for after the weigh in to fill out.

Most water has dropped out now and looking a lot drier than a few days ago. Checked my weight just now and it's 82.9kg so very close to the mark but that's after a day of eating. Hopefully I will be under 82kg tomorrow, I'll weigh in and then munch.

Sticking with what I used pre stage on my first show as it worked well which is 6niacin tabs swallowed with a tiny bit of water and four mars bar. This made me vascular and pumped.

Hopefully see a few of you there, if so come say hi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Well unfortunately i did not place in the classics today, from what I hear I was fourth but a very close third. I'm not too dissapointed though as the quality was good and the boys ahead of me deserved their place.

I mucked up a bit too be honest, I woke in the morning fairly full but very dry for me but I was still worried about making weight (83kg) I woke up at 80.6kg so kept with a no carb meal and didn't eat again until weigh in at 12.

When I got there I found out I could have been 84kg as I was a cm taller than I thought.

So I could have ate steady carb meals to stay lean and get a tiny bit fuller as I weighed in at 79.7kg.

I then stuffed my face with carbs but by the time I got on stage I was not as dry.

I also mucked up with pre sugars, I started the sugars to early so they were not much use pre pump. I've attached some morning pics and when I have some comp pics I'll attach them too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Further to this as a tip to new competitors, I would suggest be careful what you eat after show, be steady with eating carbs again, I stuffed my face with crap after both shows now and felt terrible afterwards both times

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stallion23 (Apr 18, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> Well unfortunately i did not place in the classics today, from what I hear I was fourth but a very close third. I'm not too dissapointed though as the quality was good and the boys ahead of me deserved their place.
> 
> I mucked up a bit too be honest, I woke in the morning fairly full but very dry for me but I was still worried about making weight (83kg) I woke up at 80.6kg so kept with a no carb meal and didn't eat again until weigh in at 12.
> 
> ...


You did very well, as I said in person!!! It was a difficult line-up in which you were definitelly standing out for shape...overall you were more or less at the same level as top 3 guys, someone more . At the end of the day what it really matters it is giving a nice impression to the people watching the show and you definitelly did it: good condition, nice V-shape, nice presentation and well-studied routine! Well done!!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Stallion23 said:


> You did very well, as I said in person!!! It was a difficult line-up in which you were definitelly standing out for shape...overall you were more or less at the same level as top 3 guys, someone more . At the end of the day what it really matters it is giving a nice impression to the people watching the show and you definitelly did it: good condition, nice V-shape, nice presentation and well-studied routine! Well done!!


cheers bud and cheers for the backstage help, you have my help in return for yours. one of th muscletalk judges has posted on there the notes he made on each competitor and he said i had a great v shape and some great legs but need to work on keeping them on show so that will be something i will work on now a lot, he also said i need to add some thickness so i am taking a year out to add some size and will enter the ASN Nabba Intermediate Open and the UKBFF Bedford Classics again next year, bigger, lower body fat, dryer and a better poser


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Well done on the comps mate, bet you can't wait to do it again I know I can't, more than likely will be the classics at Bedford next year but looking at doing a show just before my birthday in may instead


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Off season update


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Ok well its about time for an update i think, just over a month now since my last show, i wont lie, the fat levels have gone up 

a little more than i want so i will look at reducing calories slightly now.

On the plus side my body seems to just want to grow better than ever now, im sitting at 94kg in the mornings now, now a fair amount is fat and water but im not sitting to fat, abs are still visible, shoulder lasserations still showing etc.

im hoping to enter the bedford classic at 83- 83.5kg next year which will be very close to my max weight that i can be.

watch this space


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

looking like you've put on some crazy size in the gym today mate, good work


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

mate you are gonna dick the competition in the classic catagory at bedford


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

tommygunnz said:


> mate you are gonna dick the competition in the classic catagory at bedford


Cheers bud, I will come back a lot better than this year, wasn't happy with my shape this year, I lost a lot of fullness from the first show to the second and also mucked diet up, I expect to be 3kg heavier and same condition but just looking full


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaack and what better way to come back than with some off season progress pics, happy with where i am, aim is to slowly (very slowly) get leaner whilst gaining ready to smash bedford next year


----------



## VHarrison21 (Sep 2, 2011)

your a ****ing monster!


----------

